# Meta AM V4 2016 oder Meta SX 2015?



## MightyMike (29. Juli 2015)

Ich habe da ein Luxus-Problem! Geld von der Versicherung ist da (da mein Bike geklaut wurde) und ich brauche dringend neues Bike! Habe diese Commis im Auge und kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden! Das SX ist preislich sehr attraktiv, hat 1cm mehr Federweg (160mm) und wenn man theoretisch später auf das neue Shimano XT 1x11 umbauen würde, ist die Tourentauglichkeit auch gegeben und man bleibt unter dem preis vom Meta V4. Das V4 ist natürlich vom Werk besser ausgestattet, allerrdings sind die 900€ Unterschied schon spürbar. Ich habe noch Mavic Crossmaxx Laufräder hier also vom LRS her mache ich es nicht abhängig. Ich möchte Trailtouren fahren (keine Lange strecken) und auch Bikeparks. Eins von den hier wirds. Irgendwie brauche ich da ein Denkanstoß oder Erfahrungswerte vor allem von den SX-Fahrern, wie sich das Bike bergauf treten lässt. Preis-Leistung sollte schon stimmen...


----------



## prong (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn du nicht so schreckliche Ambitionen bergauf hast und es runter laufen lassen magst, dann das das SX. Ist ein guter Bügelprügel und lässt sich auch hochtreten. Ich würd mir da teilweise etwas mehr Rückmeldung vom Untergrund wünschen, ist aber nicht so dramatisch. Fahre gern bergab und in den Bergen. Würde ich aktuell vor der Wahl stehen, würd ich das V4 kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MightyMike (29. Juli 2015)

Danke also die Tendenz geht zu V4, richtig? Ich glaub ich machs...


----------



## Chainzuck (29. Juli 2015)

Das V4 wird in allen Tests, als das bessere Gesamtbike beschrieben. Es  wurde auch eig nie gesagt das es schlechter bergab geht. Leider fahr ich nur das V4 und kenne das Sx nicht im Vergleich. Das Sx wird nach dem was man so liest wohl etwas komfortabler sein, mehr bügelbrett (mutmaßung)
Mein V4 macht auch in der 2200€ Variante bis jetzt alles klaglos mit. Hab es hauptsächlich zum Bikeparken und paar Rennen. Fühlt sich auch in der Luft sehr wohl. Geo bergauf ist auch gelungen, hinterbau wippt weniger als bei meinem Nerve, eig fast gar nicht.
Machste nichts verkehrt mit.


----------



## MightyMike (29. Juli 2015)

Danke, ich wollte es bestätigt haben Bestellung ist raus!


----------



## prong (30. Juli 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Danke, ich wollte es bestätigt haben Bestellung ist raus!


Das ist vermutlich die richtige Entscheidung. Das V4 ist moderner und sicherlich der bessere Allrounder.


----------



## MightyMike (3. August 2015)

Ich habs getan, das isser !


----------



## Chainzuck (3. August 2015)

Wow das ging schnell, sehr geile Specs! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MightyMike (3. August 2015)

Danke, ich finds geil


----------



## fuschnick (11. August 2015)

sieht gut aus. Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## MightyMike (11. August 2015)

Ist M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (15. August 2015)

kann man beim Meta V4 die sattelstütze ganz versenken oder geht da der bolzen der umlenkwippe im weg um?


----------



## MightyMike (16. August 2015)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe ne Reverb


----------



## le-zero (18. August 2015)

MightyMike schrieb:


> Ist M



Und wie groß bist du?


----------



## MightyMike (18. August 2015)

le-zero schrieb:


> Und wie groß bist du?



Hi, 172cm. Passt Perfekt


----------



## knubbelchen (30. August 2015)

was hast du für ne schrittlänge?,hab so kurze stelzen und bin zwichen s und m am schwanken


----------



## MightyMike (30. August 2015)

ca 77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knubbelchen (30. August 2015)

danke,dann kann ich auch eins in M nehmen....


----------



## Thiel (9. September 2015)

Wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit aus ?


----------



## MightyMike (9. September 2015)

sehr gut siehts aus: 




Thiel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Reifenfreiheit aus ?


----------



## Thiel (9. September 2015)

Danke, das sind ja wahrscheinlich DHRII in 2.30 ? Wieviel Platz hast du bis zu den Kettenstreben ?


----------



## MightyMike (9. September 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Danke, das sind ja wahrscheinlich DHRII in 2.30 ? Wieviel Platz hast du bis zu den Kettenstreben ?


2,5er werden passen noch mit Reserve


Thiel schrieb:


> Danke, das sind ja wahrscheinlich DHRII in 2.30 ? Wieviel Platz hast du bis zu den Kettenstreben ?



2,5er werden passen noch mit Reserve


----------



## Granatenbeppe (7. November 2015)

Servus, hast du dein Bike schon mal auf die Waage geschmissen? Wie lässt es sich bergauf fahren?


----------



## MightyMike (8. November 2015)

Gewogen nicht aber bergauf super! Am Anfang waren die 32 Zähne vorne sehen sportlich für mich und musste viel schieben aber jetzt geht's mittlerweile


----------



## Granatenbeppe (8. November 2015)

Top, danke für die Antwort! Interessiere mich sehr für das Meta V4 will es aber auch für längere Touren benutzen, da wäre es schlecht wenn es bergauf ne lahme Ziege wär


----------



## Chainzuck (8. November 2015)

Find den Hinterbau bei meinen 74kg ziemlich antriebsneutral.  Durch die längeren Kettenstreben klebt das Vorderrad am Boden wenns bergauf geht, kein steigen. Ansonsten kommt das halt viel auf deine Reifen an. Und bei gleichem Aufbau wird das  Rad immer ca 300gr schwerer als zum Beispiel das Giant Reign sein.  Dafür macht der Rahmen einen sehr stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## 2ndframe (20. Juni 2016)

Granatenbeppe schrieb:


> Top, danke für die Antwort! Interessiere mich sehr für das Meta V4 will es aber auch für längere Touren benutzen, da wäre es schlecht wenn es bergauf ne lahme Ziege wär



Zur Not kann man ja immer noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

